# Spicing up My Kindle Cover



## cherokeelady14 (Feb 12, 2010)

So, I got my Kindle cover, and skin, and I'm SO pleased with this skin,from Decalgirl, http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/32785 that I want to jazz up my Kindle cover now. Its a very nice, very real, leather cover with card inserts on the left side to double as a wallet, and lovely straps on the corners to keep it nice and tight. It bends backward beautifully. BUT its boring. Very boring, very blue. My mom says I look like a (no offense at all meant) Bible salesman. I was thinking about ways to make it pretty. I wondered if anyone has ideas. I thought maybe scrapbooking stickers. They seem quite durable, and are creative looking, and cheap. I can't afford the $75 of an Oberon, and (again, no offense intended at all) they aren't exactly to my taste either.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Well stickers of any kind would be cool- I've also seen one person do a "puff" paint design......looked good- not sure about real long term durability.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I remember someone on the boards embellished a cover with rhinestones.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

any idea who that was, I would love to see that photo


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Love that skin. Scrapbooking stickers sounds like a cool idea. If you do beadwork or know someone who does, a bead embroidered piece might be nice.
Would love to see pix of whatever you decide to do.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

There was someone who embossed her sister's cover. She did a fantastic job, very unique.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I was going to suggest leather stamping, the other ideas here are good, too. The rhinestones would be easy to do, too. Go to the craft store and I'm sure you'll get some good ideas, I could get stuck there for days looking at stuff.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

lisa.m said:


> There was someone who embossed her sister's cover. She did a fantastic job, very unique.


That sounds like a great idea


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> any idea who that was, I would love to see that photo


Gee, it's been a while ago, Patrizia. I don't remember. I did a search and couldn't find the post I'm thinking of. Maybe someone else would remember it. I think it was sprays of stones on a M-edge cover - very bling bling.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Stickers could work - and be easily removable. Rub-on transfers would look a little nicer, but be more permanent (something like a monogram could be really nice).

You could also get a decalgirl for a different device (something that's maybe a plain rectangle - like the back of an iPod Touch and that's only $7.99) 








that coordinates with your cover color and use that - I saw someone use their back Kindle cover on their M-edge cover.

One more decal thought - check etsy.com for decals - I got my Snow White decal for my Mac laptop there - there are lots of decal designs and I'm sure some would be small enough to fit on a Kindle cover.


----------



## SunshineTart (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh... So many things to do.  I used FELT to make a felt owl.  I sewed him all together and then sewed him onto something that could be glued down.  then I just used gorilla super glue and glued him right onto the front of my cover.  You could use felt or any other fabric for that matter to make anything you like.  Stitch it and sew it right to keep the edges from raveling of course and then glue it down!

They do make scrapbooking stickers that are bubble like stickers.  Not paper.  These would be cute.  Soooooooooooooo many options there. 

* You could use grosgrain ribbon of varying widths and colors running length ways down it to make a stripe pattern. OR just sporadically if you still want the leather to show through.  Or just ONE or two ribbons running from the front to the back like a stripe ACROSS the cover.  Use fabric tape or the gorilla glue to glue it down.  Or stitch it down.  Also stitch one onto the binding at each end of the cover for a "handle".  The fabric tape wouldnt show.  The glue shows a little like a wet spot.  

*They have WONDERFUL monogram stamps at arts and craft stores.  HUGE ones and smaller ones.  They have stamps that look like a picture, and they have stamps that are just ONE image.  You could get your stamps and buy the ink color of your choice and stamp it onto the leather.  I personally LOVE the Initial stamps with all the swirls and patterns around it.  

*BUTTONS, of alllll sizes and shapes and colors.  This is trickier because you have to sew and do it vertically :/

* You could combine any of the ideas listed of course, on my post and others! 

Im enjoying all the ideas so much I may be Making myself ANOTHER cover!  or Three!


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

If it's a real leather cover -- then perhaps you don't want to cover the leather up with stickers or other stuff that will wear badly over time and make the cover look less nice.. so... I'd go to a leather shop (a place that sells leather and trimmings by the yard) and buy a remnant of a nice contrasting leather -- something not too thick and not too thin (you could also head over to a thrift shop or raid a closet for a leather belt to cut up).. if you have a blue cover and want to be a bit funky, you could cut out the leather and use the appropriate glue (you can get it at a leather or crafts shop) for gluing leather.. sometimes the simplest enhancement can make something look extra nice.. maybe something like this (I just created this with Paint and a mouse -- so please forgive its crude design):










Keep in mind how the cover will feel in your hands when decorating your cover.. you don't want to make it uncomfortable to fold back or to hold.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm with Karma Kindle on this one; if it's real leather, stickers and paper based things that will wear or make it look less elegant/professional/what have you probably aren't the way to go. My first opinion would be that if you don't like the way the cover looks, find one you do and sell the current one! It's just not worth having something that goes with you 24/7 that you don't enjoy looking at. (Conversely, if you DO like it and only Mom has the issue, keep what you have and don't fret her opinion. LOL)

But...if you're going to do something, this is the probably the way to go:



SunshineTart said:


> *They have WONDERFUL monogram stamps at arts and craft stores. HUGE ones and smaller ones. They have stamps that look like a picture, and they have stamps that are just ONE image. You could get your stamps and buy the ink color of your choice and stamp it onto the leather. I personally LOVE the Initial stamps with all the swirls and patterns around it.


I'd recommend finding either an actual stamp store in your area, or someone who knows what they're talking about in one of the big crafts stores (this can be difficult sometimes), because to start with, what you need is a high quality permanent ink made for leather use. A regular stamp pad from the office supply store isn't going to cut it, and neither are most pads available on the crafts aisle. If you've never used stamps before--especially big ones--then DEFINITELY work with someone who has to learn the ropes. The techniques for stamping on a slick surface like most leathers aren't difficult, but there are little tricks do doing it that you may not know. I'd hate to see you go to all the trouble only to have an image half missing, or smeared because you moved the stamp the wrong way, or blurred because you pressed too hard. Definitely practice practice practice on paper first!

I did a lot of stamping for years and have decorated everything from paper to cork to metal to velvet to leather. There's some wonderful things you can do with the decorative stamps that are on the market currently. You could make an absolutely beautiful, one of a kind cover using what you have and a few stamps and pads!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Whatever you do, DON'T put stickers  on it....


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Stickers could work - and be easily removable. Rub-on transfers would look a little nicer, but be more permanent (something like a monogram could be really nice).
> 
> You could also get a decalgirl for a different device (something that's maybe a plain rectangle - like the back of an iPod Touch and that's only $7.99)
> 
> ...


looks like it isnt even there


----------

